# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Biendebuter.net is back !!

## Paltorn

Ca y est, nous sommes de retour ! 

https://www.biendebuter.net/

Et pour fêter cette résurrection, on a écrit une petite news : https://www.biendebuter.net/ouverture-du-site/


La peinture est encore un peu frâiche, il reste pas mal de petits bugs et d'optimisations à faire mais le site est suffisamment avancé pour qu'on ait décidé de l'ouvrir.
Maintenant on a besoin de vous pour faire vivre le site, donc si vous êtes tentés par l'écriture d'un guide, c'est le moment où jamais de vous lancer  ::): 

Je vais créer un thread pour suivre les guides existants et les propositions de guide, pour ceux qui voudraient se joindre à cette aventure !

Merci de votre patience, en espérant que cette nouvelle mouture du site vous donnera entière satisfaction  ::): 


La Team BienDebuter

----------


## Cotopaxi

Super, merci à vous !! Très bien le mode nuit, j'adore !

----------


## Howii

Oh ben il est tout beau ce site  ::wub::

----------


## M.Rick75

::lol:: 
Super !

----------


## Hideo

::lol::

----------


## Kesitem

Super!

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Excellent!

----------


## JPS

Super !  ::lol::

----------


## remi1978

je viens d'y faire un tour, c'est vraiment super sympa !

----------


## Meca

Super boulot, nos canards ont du talent  ::wub::

----------


## Checco

Super !

----------


## Lord Nes

Un gros "big up" à toute la Team derrière cela, et une confirmation heureuse d'une attente collective ; ++ IG !

----------


## Argha

:Cigare:  Geygey

----------


## Ruvon

Super ces nouveaux guides sur biendébuter, merci pour le taf  :;): 

Faites gaffe aux fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire par contre... Celui sur Escape From Tarkov en est truffé.

----------


## Paltorn

> Faites gaffe aux fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire par contre... Celui sur Escape From Tarkov en est truffé.


Personne n'est infaillible, mais ce serait cool de nous les remonter dans ce cas, si tu les as relevées ;-) on a un chan pour ça sur le discord, mais un MP ça marche aussi, et comme ça on les corrige, parce que nous non plus ça nous plait pas plus que ça les fautes. ^^
Je vais rajouter une fonction "signaler une erreur" sur le site mais d'ici là, n'hésite pas à nous transmettre le détail des coquilles !

----------


## Ruvon

> Personne n'est infaillible, mais ce serait cool de nous les remonter dans ce cas, si tu les as relevées ;-) on a un chan pour ça sur le discord, mais un MP ça marche aussi, et comme ça on les corrige, parce que nous non plus ça nous plait pas plus que ça les fautes. ^^
> Je vais rajouter une fonction "signaler une erreur" sur le site mais d'ici là, n'hésite pas à nous transmettre le détail des coquilles !


Rien qu'en copiant collant le texte dans un éditeur j'ai du rouge qui apparait  ::P: 

Vu la taille du texte, sur Discord ça prendrait deux plombes et par MP c'est pas trop gérable (limite de 5000 signes), s'il y a une adresse email pour que j'envoie un .doc avec le texte corrigé ça peut le faire, je t'envoie un MP dès que j'ai fini.

----------


## Ruvon

MP envoyé.

----------


## Paltorn

Répondu  ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

Le site est assez long à charger ou c'est moi ?

----------


## Howii

Ben le site est de retour dans une nouvelle formule !

----------


## Ruvon

C'est le BienDébuter de Schrödinger, le site qui est à la fois en mouvement et déjà arrivé.

----------


## Paltorn

> Je ne comprend plus rien, d'un côté je vois "déménagement" et là je vois "is back" ? Est ce que quelqu'un peut me résumer la situation s'il vous plaît ?


Va voir sur biendebuter.net, tu auras ta réponse ;-)

(spoiler : ça fait 3 mois que le site est de retour !)

----------

